# Gsdca sv wusv



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Can anyone explain to me the relationship of these entities and the ramifications of such?

Does the financially strapped GSDCA have an obligation to host the WUSV Worlds?

There is lots of grumbling by the GSDCA rank and file about spending money to host the event (no surprise there!!). Does the GSDCA have choice in the hosting? What are the ramifications if they don't?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The GSDCA certainly has more money than the USCA has. So why would a German Shepherd organization, have a problem with funding the biggest international trial competition for its own breed. Would seem to me to be an honor....something doesn't make sense.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Monetary issues have been at the forefront in the GSDCA. The yearly Nat'l is not a money generating event, membership has been consistently falling, resoirces are shrinking. The membership has been faced with accepting many cost saving changes proposed by the board. Then, they hear of the money outlays for the Worlds and wonder how this can be afforded when t here is so much talk of shrinking resources.

I think very few members are breeding dogs of the type that might aspire to compete in such an event. They may just not relate too well. This is not everyone, but enough that I have noticed opposition being raised.

I am wondering what argument or reasons exist as to why it is important for the GSDCA to host the event?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Could they just turn it over to UScA?


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Samba said:


> I am wondering what argument or reasons exist as to why it is important for the GSDCA to host the event?


This is a service to the membership. Everyone training and breeding GSDs should go to the WUSV Championship. GSDCA-WDA subsidizing their memberships education about the GSD. They have made it so that most people in North America can go to the premier GSD event for under $1000. 

And at this point the WUSV would probably sanction the GSDCA-WDA if they tried to pull out at this late date.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

At this late date, I was wondering if there would sanctions? It is getting so close I can't imagine there is much to discuss about yay or nay. Is the GSDCA required to hold this event every so many years? What if they didn't? They rotate with USA currently?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

UScA is not affiliated with the GSDCA (and since they're competing orgs, I'm sure that would go poorly anyway), so it's not possible for them to turn it over. It would have to go straight to the WDA.

I don't think GSDCA is required...I think they jumped on it because it's the centennial.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

this is a very very very complex and long standing political hot potato and this thread is just barely touching on the surface....

The GSDCA is the "official" guardian of the GSD in the USA....there is big big big $$$$ in the registration of the breed via AKC and I do not know the portion - if any - that goes back to the GSDCA....but the prestige is all about the FCI official organizaiton.

The USCA is much more in line with the SV than the GSDCA. The WDA is the illigitimate stepchild of the GSDCA  - IMHO it serves to placate the international breed standard requirements. For a short time, the GSDCA even had a schutzhund trial - barely - at their nationals....the entries were few and IMO again, just a token to demonstrate to the SV that they were "attempting" to bring the breed back to international standards.

The WUSV is the premier event in the world for the GSD internationally. That the GSDCA - in one of the biggest countries in the world, with literally 10s of 1000s of GSD pups born every year - _apparently _cannot effectively muster the expertise and money to host this event is pitiful. The USCA put it on 4 years ago in Kentucky, and it was very nicely done. And the USCA does not have the resources of the GSDCA. But the membership was behind it and took great pride in hosting the event. It is sad that the GSDCA has so little interest, funding or actual membership who are "into" this sport.

J M H O


Lee


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

wolfstraum said:


> The WUSV is the premier event in the world for the GSD internationally. That the GSDCA - in one of the biggest countries in the world, with literally 10s of 1000s of GSD pups born every year - _apparently _cannot effectively muster the expertise and money to host this event is pitiful.


Did you take a ride in Doc Brown's DeLorean? The event is a long way away, why can't we just wait and talk crap after it's over?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> The GSDCA is the "official" guardian of the GSD in the USA....there is big big big $$$$ in the registration of the breed via AKC and I do not know the portion - if any - that goes back to the GSDCA....but the prestige is all about the FCI official organizaiton.


The GSDCA gets no money from the AKC.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I didn't say the GSDCA didn't want to or couldn't host the event. What I said was I have heard questioning of it by some memebers. Considering those objections, I was wondering what the other side of the coin is. As in why it is important to host it.

I also have never heard of parent clubs benefitting from any AKC registration fees.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

As far as I know, no country is obligated to host the WUSV world championships (we were actually discussing what countries will probably never host this event this past weekend). USA made money hosting the worlds in 2008, but, as someone else pointed out, most people in the organization were supportive and we had many excellent sponsors. I believe countries have backed out before, but, IMO, it would be a very bad political move on the GSDCA part. Of course putting on a horrible event would be too. 

The WDA can not host the Worlds. They are not members of the WUSV nor any other international organization. In the eyes of the world they do not exist.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Samba said:


> I didn't say the GSDCA didn't want to or couldn't host the event. What I said was I have heard questioning of it by some memebers. Considering those objections, I was wondering what the other side of the coin is.


This is dogdom and for every action their will be an opposite reaction. If you one dog person tells another that the sky is blue, they will find a way to argue and divide over it. And GSD people are the worst in the working dog world at this BS; followed very closely by Rottweiler folks. But at least the Rottie folks don't have much power.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I always thought it had to be GSDCA putting on the event, not WDA. 

Of course, there is always back and forth, yin and yang, black and white. One thing implies its opposition here in duality! 

So, perhaps the GSDCA desired to host in conjunction with its own anniversary as a large celebration event. Just wondered why I had not seen the positive, supportive argument in response to the naysayers.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

lhczth said:


> The WDA can not host the Worlds. They are not members of the WUSV nor any other international organization. In the eyes of the world they do not exist.


Here is an interesting snippet from WDA's website:

 As a member of the WUSV, the World Union of German Shepherd Dog Clubs, through its affiliation with the German Shepherd Dog Club of America, the WDA provides enthusiasts a framework for activities in the United States patterned after those available to the world-wide GSD community.

I did not know that WDA was considered a WUSV member.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> I did not know that WDA was considered a WUSV member.


It isn't. Your quote from the WDA website says that "As a member of the WUSV, the World Union of German Shepherd Dog Clubs, through its affiliation with the German Shepherd Dog Club of America," so it is thru its affiliation with the GSDCA that it is a member of the WUSV.

Here is an interesting snippet from WDA's website:

As a member of the WUSV, the World Union of German Shepherd Dog Clubs, through its affiliation with the German Shepherd Dog Club of America, the WDA provides enthusiasts a framework for activities in the United States patterned after those available to the world-wide GSD community.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

When the USA sends a team to the WUSV the team is made up of members of USCA and GSDCA not the WDA.


----------

